# 3ft RUB/box?



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Does anyone know of a company that does a lidded plastic box that's 3ft or 1m in length? Cheers!


----------



## UkReptiles (Feb 2, 2010)

Argos 50 litre tubs are 33inches long 16 width 9height


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

the 50ltr is just over 2ft.. think it's 27inches,

These are the biggest i've found. PK 10 115lt NICE BOX WITH CHUNKY WHEELS AND GREEN LID external is 3ft but internal is about 2.5ft


----------



## UkReptiles (Feb 2, 2010)

33 inches i measured it


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

Ikea tubs are 3 feet i think... IKEA | Wardrobes | PAX/KOMPLEMENT system | KOMPLEMENT | Box with lid

100cmx58cm
or a 75xsomething


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

I have seen the Asda and Plastic Box Shop ones, but those Ikea ones look perfect! Thanks all!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

top or bottom?

the Really Useful site says:

_Dimensions
_External: 710 x 440 x 230
Internal: 605 x 370 x 200
(length x width x depth in mm)

710mm is 27.9 inches
605mm is 23.8 inches


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

It was more the internal space I'm thinking about. More space the better really.


----------

